# A Good Day On The 'Bay



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been buying e.bay again, not quite all of it but it feels that way  .

Concentrating on vintage Seiko pieces, I bid on probably ten or twelve watches over the last 36 hours, low-balling on soon ending auctions, to see what fate brought me. It was pretty kind as I ended up winning three of them.

Firstly a nice 7625-8041 Sportmatic Diashock from September 1967










Next a 4205-015T mid-size Diver from July 1983 with new glass and face, hands and bezel insert. It's not all original but I'm not fussy as this might get modded further in due course.










And finally, something of an obsession with me, a Seikomatic Diashock Model 6206-8120 from March 1967










My total spend on the three watches came in at less than £110 inc P&P. Bloody great!


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Super value - love that Seikomatic


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Good haul for the money, you cant go wrong with these vintage Seikos, I really like the first one (7625-8041 Sportmatic Diashock), great looking watch considering its 40+ years old.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Like the sportsmatic well done


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Bassplayer said:


> And finally, something of an obsession with me, a Seikomatic Diashock Model 6206-8120 from March 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 6206; buggers to photograph. Fab bracelet, too

Graham


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

You spawney get!

Very good haul mate, it shows that there are still some bargains to be had if you look hard enough.

I gave up on ebay a while ago, just as i gave up going to car-boot sales, you have to plough through an awful lot of sh*ie before you find anything decent.

Although after seeing this, i think i may venture back!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice haul there.

And regarding the bay...

I roped in a Seiko UFO on the bay just last week, it's currently holidaying on the south coast with Mr. Hawk at the moment, but I am happy with what I paid for it. Running okay too, it just needs a bit of a tidy up, am waiting for a new hands set, crystal and bezel which I also sourced on there.. so it can be a decent place if treated with the utmost trepidation.

I particularly like the middle one, the diver.

Nice stuff.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sportsmatic is lovely! Well done!


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

And yet more...

As I'm on a bit of a role at the moment I decided to try my luck a little further.

I just snared this Diashock 17 jewel chappy from September 1965 for a total of £23.05 inc RMSD.










I have my eye on two more for tomorrow and that'll be it for a while, I think.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bassplayer said:


> And yet more...
> 
> As I'm on a bit of a role at the moment I decided to try my luck a little further.
> 
> ...


Hi there your diashock looks nice but I see by 1965 they have removed the logo from the watch face and changed the name slightly this is a 1960 diashock with logo.


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Great pieces i just love vintage Seikos


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

congratulations, great feeling getting some bargains!


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Bassplayer said:
> 
> 
> > And yet more...
> ...


Nice classic look. Is it a 66? Any chance of a movement pic?

Cheers,

BB


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Barrow Boy said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassplayer said:
> ...


I have never had this 1960 watch open because it keeps excellent time even after 50yrs plus I think it,s a front loader. Dont know if anybody can confirm this.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


Not sure if it is a front loader (most say on the back if they are I think) but it should say what the movement is at the bottom of the dial. Can you make out what is written there?

Cheers,

BB


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Barrow Boy said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Barrow Boy said:
> ...


Hi on the bottom of the dial I think it reads Japan SM0155-481-E on the back it says 15035 Seiko sportsmatic full autowinding EGP


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just popped the back off and managed to take these pics not the best quality.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Just popped the back off and managed to take these pics not the best quality.


Thanks for the pictures they look great - much better than my efforts. Nice looking 2451 you have there. Do you have any idea what the black knob at the top of the last picture is? I have not seen one of these movements in the flesh but can not quite make out what it is. Dial screw of some type perhaps?

I am always impressed by the quality of Seiko's older automatic winding systems - and to a lesser extent their current ones too. They seem to manage to be more efficient than other comparable movements.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi not sure what the black knob is for but do know it,s a reliable movement in these watches I can leave it for months just pick it up and give it a shake and off it goes keeps time to +- 5secs a day not bad for a 50yr old watch.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Hi not sure what the black knob is for but do know it,s a reliable movement in these watches I can leave it for months just pick it up and give it a shake and off it goes keeps time to +- 5secs a day not bad for a 50yr old watch.


I have a couple of old Seikos like that. The one thing that sometimes lets them down is the quickset date which seems to fail in a number of their movements - including the 5606 which is otherwise a great movement but suffers from part of the quickset mechanism being made from plastic. It would be great if someone :rltb: could get their hands on a bunch of NOS Seiko movements and make up a run of watches based on those - there are some great designs in the older seiko ranges.

BB


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

like the seikomatic very nice well done with all three


----------

